# TERRIBLE chest pains after going for sprints...worried. :(



## Ally Kitty (Oct 23, 2011)

I have been trying to get into better shape... I am 18 (19 on the 26th). I do enjoy sprinting, but I cannot for long because after about 12 seconds, I get this SHARP pain in my chest and I become short of breath, I actually cannot breathe all the way... and it scares me. I am 5'4, 137lbs.... (and while I don't know the %.... I have NO muscle so my body fat is probably way too high so I don't go with BMI on that). What could cause this? I am seeing a doctor in a month and I am terrified that something will be found wrong with me. Also, should I stop sprinting? Could this harm me in any way?


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

I had this same thing happen to me a few months ago. It's kind of like 'mini heartattacks', right? I had to hold my breath in hopes of not starting up another bout of pain. It's called anxiety and if you go to the doctor, like I did, and get an Xray/check up they will still come to the conclusion that its anxiety. :/ Sadly, the only thing you can do is sit at home and wait for it to stop (took 2-3days for mine)


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Try jogging first. Build it up, don't just throw yourself in the deep end. Just sounds like you are unfit is all. I have mild asthma and I feel like that if I go back to exercising after a period of inactivity...


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Ally Kitty said:


> I have been trying to get into better shape... I am 18 (19 on the 26th). I do enjoy sprinting, but I cannot for long because after about 12 seconds, I get this SHARP pain in my chest and I become short of breath, I actually cannot breathe all the way... and it scares me. I am 5'4, 137lbs.... (and while I don't know the %.... I have NO muscle so my body fat is probably way too high so I don't go with BMI on that). What could cause this? I am seeing a doctor in a month and I am terrified that something will be found wrong with me. Also, should I stop sprinting? Could this harm me in any way?


The sharp pain is most likely from your heart not getting enough oxygen, however I really doubt that you're doing any permanent tissue damage because you would have to deprive oxygen far longer to cause cell death.

When you sprint, the muscles you use are using fast twitch muscles, which can give off a ton of power very quickly, however they are very inefficient in how they use fuel, and they end up putting you into oxygen debt to process the byproducts and rebuild the used fast fuel. The result is that you get a huge oxygen demand very quickly, and since you're a bit out of shape, your heart is having trouble keeping up. The only time the heart can really get blood flow is in between heartbeats, and when your heart speeds up a lot, even though more fresh blood can get to the heart in between beats, when your heart is going really fast that time decreases, and your heart can't get enough oxygen anymore because less gets to it and it's using more of it, which causes pain. This lack of oxygen further exacerbates the problem, because it hits your left side of the heart more than your right, and your left side can't keep up as well. This causes blood to back up in the lungs, and I guess this can cause this causes the shortness of breath. This backup also means that less of the oxygen your body wants is getting there, which further tell you to breath more, and your heart to go faster making the problem even worse. The whole thing is a viscous cycle and can only be broken when you rest.

Anyways, the point is it's probably because you're out of shape, and hopefully not because of atherosclerosis. Like Jonny Neurotic said, start a bit slower to get your heart conditioned a bit better. Then move onto sprints.


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

As has been said. perhaps just build your way up to sprinting.

I know that when I begin working out after not having done it for a while, my chest hurts the more I push myself. When I give myself time to build up to faster speeds, the pain tends to be less of an issue, if one at all.


----------



## milo2020 (May 22, 2011)

Hmm could be anything could be nothing in the end, I get chest pains after running, last time I went to the doctor, which was last month they told me it's muscle pain and I'm perfectly fine...but that was me... Try not to over do it too much, relax, bring some water with you.. 
Are you eating and drinking healthy?

Is there asthma in your family? For example your grandad or your mom or sister? 

Do you smoke?

Don't think negative about what you think the doc might say it'll just make you paranoid and worried all the time...just wait and see... For the mean time just relax do it two times a week or once... And keep eating healthy food like veg and fruits.. And take plenty of fluids


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I get it when I push myself, too - I normally jog six miles four times a week, but there are times where I do push myself a little harder. Those chest pains are normal, but could also be a sign that you are pushing too hard for now. Like Lonelyjew said, it has to built up. A person canNOT run a marathon on the first try!


----------

